#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Ηλεκτρονική υπογραφή μηχανικών

## DESPOINA_DROSI

Καλησπέρα,

Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος όσον αφορά την ηλεκτρονική υπογραφή?Ποιά είναι η διαδικασία και τι χρειάζεται?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες *ΕΔΩ*.
Κάνε κλικ στην καρτέλα "*ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ-ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ*" και νομίζω ότι θα καλυφθείς.

----------


## anka

Καλησπέρα.

Ψάχνω να βρω κάτι επίσημο για την εγκυρότητα των ψηφιακά υπογεγραμμένων εγγράφων ως προσαρτώμενα σε δικαιοπραξίες.
Εννοώ την δυνατότητα να σταλούν στον συμβολαιογράφο ηλεκτρονικά ώστε να μπορεί να ελέγξει την εγκυρότητα της υπογραφής και στη συνέχεια τα ίδια ψηφιακά υπογεγραμμένα έγγραφα να εκτυπωθούν για το φυσικό αρχείο του συμβολαίου.

Άλλα συμβολαιογράφοι το δέχονται, άλλοι όχι. Έχει κάποιος υπόψη του κάτι που θα μπορούσε να προσκομιστεί σε συμβολαιογράφους που είναι αρνητικοί ώστε να πειστούν;

Με ενδιαφέρει στα πλαίσια ενός project που αφορά μαζικές μεταβιβάσεις ακινήτων σε διάφορα σημεία της Ελλάδος οπότε θα ήταν πολύ βολικό να μπορούν να στέλνονται τα έγγραφα ψηφιακά.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δες ΕΔΩ. Βέβαια, το άρθρο είναι παλιό και δεν λειτουργούν όλοι οι σύνδεσμοι.

Γενικώς υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι:
1) Ο ένας είναι μέσα από την ακόλουθη σελίδα της Ε.Ε. στην οποία όμως δεν ελέγχεται η χρονοσήμανση:
https://webgate.ec.europa.eu/tl-browser/#/search/file/1

2) Ο δεύτερος είναι μέσα από ένα οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα ανάγνωσης PDF αρχείων με πιο διαδεδομένο το Adobe Acrobat PDF Reader. Σε αυτό ελέγχεται και η χρονοσήμαση.
Υπάρχουν οδηγίες από την ίδια την ΑΠΕΔ, ΕΔΩ.
Πιο επίσημος τρόπος δεν υπάρχει.

----------

anka

----------


## anka

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, παραθέτω το νομικό και θεσμικό πλαίσιο της Αρχής Πιστοποίησης Ελληνικού Δημοσίου (ΑΠΕΔ), που διέπει τις ψηφιακές υπογραφές και τη χρήση τους, όπως το συγκέντρωσα με τη βοήθεια εταιρείας του χώρου. 

*Προεδρικό Διάταγμα 150/2001* - (ΦΕΚ 125 Α/25-6-2001)Θέτει το κανονιστικό πλαίσιο και εναρμονίζει το ελληνικό δίκαιο με την Ευρωπαϊκή  Οδηγία 99/93/ΕΚ 13-12-1999. Η Ψηφιακή Υπογραφή που βασίζεται σε Αναγνωρισμένο Πιστοποιητικό και δημιουργείται από Ασφαλή Διάταξη Δημιουργίας Υπογραφής επέχει θέση ιδιόχειρης υπογραφής τόσο στο ουσιαστικό όσο και στο δικονομικό δίκαιο.https://www.aped.gov.gr/thesmiko-pla...tribution.html
https://www.aped.gov.gr/thesmiko-pla...xi-pistop.html

Όπως μου τονίστηκε - αναμενόμενο και λογικό - η νομιμότητα της ψηφιακής υπογραφή ισχύει στην ηλεκτρονική διαδικασία και επικοινωνία ήτοι αποστολή ηλεκτρονικών ψηφιακών υπογεγραμμένων αρχείων, και όχι στην εκτυπώσιμη μορφή αυτών. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εφόσον το έγγραφο εκτυπώνεται, η επαλήθευση της εγκυρότητάς του ισχύει μόνο στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει κάπου καταχωρημένο ΚΑΙ το ηλεκτρονικό ψηφιακά υπογεγραμμένο, αντίστοιχο, αρχείο (και σε περίπτωση ελέγχου θα πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμο για διασταύρωση με το φυσικό αρχείο).

----------


## Xάρης

Η ψηφιακή υπογραφή έχει νόημα και δυνατότητα ύπαρξης στον ψηφιακό κόσμο.
Ψηφιακά υπογράφουμε ψηφιακά έγγραφα (π.χ. pdf άμεσα, έμμεσα και αρχεία dxf) και μπορούμε να επικυρώσουμε την ψηφιακή υπογραφή μόνο στα έγγραφα αυτά, τα ψηφιακά.

Από τη στιγμή που εκτυπώνεται ένα ψηφιακό έγγραφο, γίνεται έντυπο και επί αυτού καμία ψηφιακή υπογραφή δεν έχει ισχύ. Προσωπικά δεν θα δεχόμουν κανένα έντυπο ψηφιακά υπογεγραμμένο χωρίς και φυσική υπογραφή.
Διότι το "διαθέσιμο" της ψηφιακά υπογεγραμμένης μορφής αυτού δεν ξέρω πώς μπορώ να το κατοχυρώσω. Να κολλήσω στο έντυπο ένα CD ή USB stick με το pdf ψηφιακά υπογεγραμμένο;
Δεν νομίζω ότι στέκει.

----------


## anka

Υπάρχει όντως αυτό το θέμα, συμφωνώ.

Έχω κάνει σχετικό ερώτημα στο συμβολαιογραφικό σύλλογο πάντως, και αν απαντήσουν, θα ενημερώσω το νήμα.

----------

Xάρης

----------

